

Show HN:Display messages from your Twitter stream as notifications on your site - sooperman
http://blog.webengage.com/2012/06/14/announcement-webengage-notifications-adding-awesomeness-to-user-messaging/?from=HN4

======
swatantra-kumar
A power tool mechanism to control your announcements via @twitter stream at
footer block of your web place. Amazing!

